# All IIR Languages: waterproof



## Alfaaz

*Background:* 
_"Remember to buy a waterproof case for your laptop and other electronics before going to camp!" 
"Applying this sealant will create a waterproof layer on your tumbled marble tiles and grout so water does not go through and damage the sheetrock/drywall."
_
*Question:* What words or phrases are/could be used for "waterproof"?


----------



## marrish

Since you have started a thread under All ILL, I'll try to answer for three out of them:

Persian: *ضد آب*
Urdu and Hindi: *پن روک* pan-rok
High Hindi: *जल-रोधक* jal-rodhak

Let us know if any other language might be of interest!


----------



## Alfaaz

marrish said:
			
		

> Since you have started a thread under All ILL, I'll try to answer for three out of them:
> Persian: *ضد آب*
> Urdu and Hindi: *پن روک* pan-rok
> High Hindi: *जल-रोधक* jal-rodhak
> Let us know if any other language might be of interest!


Whenever I create a thread, I first search to see if something already exists. I recently thought that I should just include all IIL for topics not previously discussed in the forum, but don't know if this is a good idea or not...there can be a lot of overlap and/or borrowing between languages (for example Arabic, Persian & Urdu) in technical terms; 
Would you have suggestions for "High Urdu"? UED suggests pan-rok for waterproof, but I thought that it could also be used for a dam.....as it stops water. 
Thought of ناپذیر سرایت آب , but that seems a bit long.


----------



## BP.

marrish said:


> پن روک[/B] pan-rok...


That is perfectly intuitive, but I've heard the almost identical formulation _aab rook_ used in a horticultural context I think.


----------



## pasargadae

Alfaaz said:


> *Question:* What words or phrases are/could be used for "waterproof"?


پاد آب،عایق آب ،ضد آب ، مقاوم در برابر نفوذ آب


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> *Background:*
> _"Remember to buy a waterproof case for your laptop and other electronics before going to camp!"
> "Applying this sealant will create a waterproof layer on your tumbled marble tiles and grout so water does not go through and damage the sheetrock/drywall."
> _*Question:* What words or phrases are/could be used for "waterproof"?



In Urdu, when something is "free" of something, we say it is "x se paak hai". Perhaps..

paanii-paak

aab-paak


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> In Urdu, when something is "free" of something, we say it is "x se paak hai". Perhaps..
> 
> paanii-paak
> 
> aab-paak


Qureshpor SaaHib, in my opinion there is no reason why the proposed ''_pan-rok_'' or ''_aab-rok_'' won't do. I have heard and used this word in Urdu, however as you surely know, the English loan-word is prevalent. 
The usage of ''_paak_'' which you described as 'free' which I would translate 'containing no x', depending on the context, goes paired with the postposition which gives it this particular significance: _x se paak_. Therefore the proposed usage of paak as a second part of a compound, or perhaps as a suffix would not convey the desired meaning, as per my perception.

Answering Alfaaz SaaHib's request for a 'High Urdu' alternative, let me first reiterate that 'pan-rok' would score in this category as well, however this doesn't naturally mean that there are no other ways to name such a quality.

What about:
*aab naa-guzaar
daafi3-e aab?*


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks everyone! 


			
				QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> In Urdu, when something is "free" of something, we say it is "x se paak hai". Perhaps..
> paanii-paak
> aab-paak



I agree with marrish SaaHib's description above, I would probably used "paak" in something like "This is lactose free" or "This food is pure of animal products"...



			
				marrish said:
			
		

> ...in my opinion there is no reason why the proposed ''_pan-rok_'' or ''_aab-rok_'' won't do. I have heard and used this word in Urdu...
> Answering Alfaaz SaaHib's request for a 'High Urdu' alternative, let me first reiterate that 'pan-rok' would score in this category as well...


This was my reasoning for being a bit unsure about using par-rok, which I guess might be wrong if you are saying that you have heard and used the phrase in Urdu. 


			
				Alfaaz said:
			
		

> UED suggests pan-rok for waterproof, but I thought that it could also be used for a dam.....as it stops water.





			
				marrish said:
			
		

> What about:
> *aab naa-guzaar
> daafi3-e aab?*


I think daafi'-e-aab would be better for "water repellent" or "water proofer".
I like aab naaguzaar / naaguzaar-e-aab though!


----------



## BP.

marrish said:


> ...*
> daafi3-e aab?*


In view of Alfaz sahib's comment, let me propose on, the same pattern, maani3 e aab.


----------



## Alfaaz

BelligerentPacifist said:
			
		

> In view of Alfaz sahib's comment, let me propose on, the same pattern, maani3 e aab.


BP SaaHib, wouldn't this mean water-hinderer? Maybe I'm confused  : 

Let's look at the English definition and try translating it into Urdu: 
_adj.__*1. *Impervious to or unaffected by water
_
اردو ترجمہ : ناپذیر سرایت آب : پانی سے متاثر نہ ہونے والا؛ غیر متاثر آب ......?

Now let's look at the Urdu suggestions and translate them into simpler Urdu: 
دافع آب : پانی سے دفع کرنے والا
مانع آب : پانی سے روکنے والا

Does anyone see where the confusion might be....?


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Qureshpor SaaHib, in my opinion there is no reason why the proposed ''_pan-rok_'' or ''_aab-rok_'' won't do. I have heard and used this word in Urdu, however as you surely know, the English loan-word is prevalent.
> The usage of ''_paak_'' which you described as 'free' which I would translate 'containing no x', depending on the context, goes paired with the postposition which gives it this particular significance: _x se paak_. Therefore the proposed usage of paak as a second part of a compound, or perhaps as a suffix would not convey the desired meaning, as per my perception.



Your point is valid and well founded. I think "daafi3-e-aab" would convey the meaning of "water-repellent". aab-naa-guzaar" sounds good. Waterproof is equivalent to "watertight". Perhaps "aab-taNg"?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> BP SaaHib, wouldn't this mean water-hinderer? Maybe I'm confused  :
> 
> Let's look at the English definition and try translating it into Urdu:
> _adj.__*1. *Impervious to or unaffected by water
> _
> اردو ترجمہ : ناپذیر سرایت آب : پانی سے متاثر نہ ہونے والا؛ غیر متاثر آب ......?
> 
> Now let's look at the Urdu suggestions and translate them into simpler Urdu:
> دافع آب : پانی سے دفع کرنے والا
> مانع آب : پانی سے روکنے والا
> 
> Does anyone see where the confusion might be....?



Why is it "paanii se" and not "paanii ko"?


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks everyone!


You are most welcome.



> This was my reasoning for being a bit unsure about using par-rok, which I guess might be wrong if you are saying that you have heard and used the phrase in Urdu.


I'm afraid I can't follow you - perhaps you could explain what is the rapport between my comments and you having chosen to be a bit unsure?



> I think daafi'-e-aab would be better for "water repellent" or "water proofer".
> I like aab naaguzaar / naaguzaar-e-aab though!


I'm glad you liked one of my suggestions! I find it quite a precise one which is simple butt still elegant at the same time. However I can't say I have similar feelings towards the alteration _*naa-guzaar-e aab!_


----------



## marrish

BelligerentPacifist said:


> In view of Alfaz sahib's comment, let me propose on, the same pattern, maani3 e aab.


Good idea, BP SaaHib. I think all would depend on the context, though.


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> Why is it "paanii se" and not "paanii ko"?


I don't know...I guess it could be seen as that also! Still, it gives the meaning of (_at least to me_) repellent: paani ko rokne wala.......and not waterproof: unaffected by water: paani se ghair mutaassir--where it doesn't seem to be doing something actively (roknaa, difaa' karna) but is just a quality of it _(black and white waterproof cover)_...



			
				marrish said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I can't follow you - perhaps you could explain what is the rapport between my comments and you having chosen to be a bit unsure?


I'll quote my comment again, to which I made a reference in the previous post: 


			
				Alfaaz said:
			
		

> pan-rok for waterproof, _*but I thought that it could also be used for a dam.....as it stops water. *_


This was the part that I was unsure about, but when you said that you have heard and used pan-rok for waterproof in Urdu, it confirmed that the accepted meaning in Urdu would be "waterproof" and not something else _like I was thinking before your post.

_Thanks for all the suggestions everyone!


----------

